# I need to knwo if this is a good deal on a UV filter?



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

I need to knwo if this is a good deal on a UV filter?

http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=285

I currently have a 10 gallon tank but will upgrade to a 75 or 90 at some point.

I already have a skimmer and HOB filter but thought the price for this UV filter was so good that maybe I should jsut et it to have it. Tell me what you think.

http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=285

I currently have a 10 gallon tank but will upgrade to a 75 or 90 at some point.

I already have a skimmer and HOB filter but thought the price for this UV filter was so good that maybe I should jsut et it to have it. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Aquatraders has great prices on everything they sell. Just remember, you get what you pay for..........................


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

Indeed. But I don't know much abotu UV Sterilizers and was hoping to get more information. IF they are simply a bulb and a flow rate then they would all be basically the same. However I have heard that not all the bulbs are the same. I can beleive that but the question then becomes how can you figure out the difference between thge bulb in that unit and a bulb in another unit.

I guess I don't


> need


the UV sterilizer but thought maybe it would be a good thing to get for my plans ahead. But I guess I might as well save the money and buy it if I need it at some point down the road. I don't knwo I am still sort of up in the air on it.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

If I were to get any equipment the last place I would look is aquatraders.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

They don't look great IMO never have used them but look at the price tag like somone said above you pay for what you get. I have a Vectron UV and its great. 

The bulbs on UV filters are UVC , so they should all be pretty much the same idea. I would just got for a good brand one which you know will do a good job.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Turbo twist is probably one of the best UV sterilizers on the market


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

I am not going to get it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Good Choice to NOT get it. Anything that says Jebo/Oddysea on it is a total piece of crap!


----------

